# maleiri or masked julie



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought a pair of Lulie maleri today and I saw a picture of masked julies while researching these guys and they look like masked julies to me. This is the pair I bought: http://www.qldaf.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=31323 Are they maleiri or masked julies?

Matt


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Breeding Pair, both about 6-7cm ? Clue is in the question I think.
Iether transcriptus or a cross I think. Most Julidochromis marlieri variants would be far bigger I think.

All the best James


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

There alot bigger than that. They must have been estimated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Their patterning is off. Either they are a marlieri that has been very poorly selected for many generations, or a hybrid. Whatever the case, the patterning is off, and I wouldn't distribute any babies from them.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dam, that's the problem with ausralia, a lot of fish are banned imports and it is expansive to ship them in. So blood lines get poluted very eisily.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I think these guys are gombe or show gombe like patterns

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/i ... 1537&pic=5


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I couldn't open the link but the gombe julie on wikipedia looks exactly like it. 
Thjese are some more pictures of them
















































































The last 4 are ll of the female.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It does as you say look quite a lot like the wiki "gombe". Dunno maybe that one is a hybrid or a poor one.

Julidochromis "Gombe" should I think look more like this








Though I hear the German line bred ones have near perfect bars these days and wild type have less perfect bars but still not realy all that much like yours, sorry. 

Quite worried about the missing scales close to the tail on one of yours. Hope it does not get too infected.

All the best James


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

looks like a few are in distress i would be worried keeping them with larger mbuna... one bite could hurt


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I only just relised that they were missing scales. It had that when I got them, they used to be in a fresh water stone fish. The pindani are realy placid and I am selling soon.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it is Julidochromis Marlieri Ã¢â‚¬Å"GombeÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mthom211 said:


> I think it is Julidochromis Marlieri Ã¢â‚¬Å"GombeÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Def not Marlieri, too small and blotchy. Marlieri is the biggest of the julies has more of a plaid pattern.


----------

